# Three kittens - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Three kittens looking for homes.



This is when they first arrived and were rescued off of a free ad site as free to a good home. 
When they first arrived they were running alive with fleas and had big, fat wormy bellies. This was all treated straight away, but they were slightly anemic. 
They gained strength very quickly and have been neutered, fully vaccinated and microchipped too. 
There are two girls and a boy. The two girls are very friendly and cuddly, but the little boy needs extra attention as although he loves a cuddle he is very shy and needs a quiet home to go to. 
One of the girls had a large umbilical hernia and this was pushed back into place when she was spayed.
There will be a minimum adoption fee of £40 and a homecheck will be carried out. 
We do not home cats to homes on busy roads unless the adopter plans to have the cat as a house cat or if the garden is securely cat proofed.

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371
www.furryfriendsresuce.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All looking for homes


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These little ones are growing up in rescue 
We have had a few people contact us, but every person only wanted a tabby or ginger kitten which is a shame as these kittens are so sweet.
All still available.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Black and white cats are gorgeous - I have a beauty who is sixteen and a half. Hope they soon find their forever homes .


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All three little ones are still waiting for homes


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

AnnaT said:


> These little ones are growing up in rescue
> We have had a few people contact us, but every person only wanted a tabby or ginger kitten which is a shame as these kittens are so sweet.
> All still available.


I can honestly say that when I've been looking for a cat or dog, the colour is the last thing I've been concerned about.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I can honestly say that when I've been looking for a cat or dog, the colour is the last thing I've been concerned about.


 I get it too unfortunately. Some people dont even come to view the kittens if they find out I dont have tabby ones. Its a real shame as some of the friendliest kittens I have fostered are the black and white ones


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All three are looking for homes


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

AnnaT said:


> All three are looking for homes


How old are they now, Anna, and where are you based?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

They are now 5 months old.
We are in Old Coulsdon, Surrey.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now all in new homes


----------

